# Prüfung nach Din Vde 0100-600und Din VDE 0701-0702



## Feuerwehrmann (13 Mai 2016)

HALLO,
Hab da mal folgende Fragen:

Was ist der unterschied ortsfester Betriebsmittel und einer elek Anlage; wenn man eine Wandlampe prüft muss die nach der geräteprüfung Din VDE 0701-0702 oder nach der Din VDE 0102-100 geprüft werden?

muss man bei der Geräteprüfung auch das Gerät öffnen um nach Fehlern zu suchen (z.b. starke Schmutzansammlung , ordnungsgemäße Klemmverbuindungen ) und muss man auch den Stecker öffnen wenn er zu öffnen ist ? Weil z.b lockere Klemmstellen oder starke Verschmutzungen sieht man ja von außen nicht immer oder fallen bei den messungen nicht auf.

Danke im voraus für eure AntwortenDin


----------



## nade (15 Mai 2016)

Hallo. Das klingt als musst du in deinem Löschbezirk die Einstatzmittel prüfen. Zu Ortsfest und Ortsveränderlich ist zu sagen, was ein Stecker hat fällt unter 701/702. Bei Maschinen mit einem Stecker obliegt es mittlerweile nach der Trbs dem prüfer. Google mal danach. Zur Leuchte, wenn die fest Verschraubt ist, keinen Stecker hat, ist sie bestandteil des Gebäudes und wird mit in der 0100-600 geprüft. Nein zur Prüfung von z.b. dem Trennschleifer brauchst du das Gerät nicht zu Öffnen, Sichtprüfung auf Beschädigung des Gehäuses, der Zuleitung... Knickschutz... usw. Dann die Messungen mit einem Gerätetester z.b. Fluke 6500b.... Ach ja dazu kannst du noch die BGV A3, jetzt DGUV A3 mein ich ist der neue Namen davon mal anlesen. Die VDE hast du als Auszug? Trbs und bgv sind frei zugänglich. Darin steht wer prüfen darf, was in welchen Zeitabständen zu prüfen ist, und welche Auslegungsspielräume der Prüfende hat. Mit letzterem ist allerdings zu Erwähnen, im zweifelsfalle das "Elektrikergesetz" VDE wörtlich nehmen und evtl sogar eine Reparatur ausschliessen. Kaputt... Neu. Werde gerne bei Gelegenheit die dazu gehörenden Richtlinien noch genauer erläutern.


----------

